# Help smoking chicken and beef together



## Kerry McMasters (Jul 4, 2018)

Hi,
I currently have a chicken that I halved and am brining in the fridge for this afternoon as well as a beef shoulder roast marinating in the fridge. I was hoping to get the skin a bit crispy on the chicken and be able to shred the beef when done. I was going to put chicken in first on the bottom rack and then the beef later.
How long at what temps and apple or cherry for both?
Chicken was about 7lbs before I split it and the beef about 2-1/4lbs.
Thanks.


----------



## dcecil (Jul 4, 2018)

What type of pit are you using and how do you plan on finishing the chicken to crisp up the skin.   I only ask because that will determine some responses.  Me personally, when I want crispy skin I pull from the smoker and put it on my preheated weber kettle to finish.  That’s just my way.  Others don’t like firing up two grills and they just crank up the heat in the cooker to 300-330  to achieve crispy skin.


----------



## Kerry McMasters (Jul 4, 2018)

I am using a Masterbuilt Pro vertical with propane. I’m looking for very crispy. I do have the option of finishing on my gas grill if need be. I am doing a shoulder roast also, so I’m curious about the temp for the chicken being higher and then adding the beef.


----------

